# kernel modules not loading



## fred974 (May 31, 2017)

Hi Guys,

U use www/nginx as a reverse proxy and I use `accept_filter=httpready` and `accept_filter=dataready`
I can load the required module using `kldload accf_data` and `kldload accf_http` but when I add it in the /boot.loader.conf and reboot, then I am no longer able to start nginx

```
accf_http_load="YES"
accf_data_load="YES"
```


```
nginx: [alert] setsockopt(SO_ACCEPTFILTER, "httpready") for 0.0.0.0:80 failed, ignored (2: No such file or directory)
nginx: [alert] setsockopt(SO_ACCEPTFILTER, "dataready") for 0.0.0.0:443 failed, ignored (2: No such file or directory)
```

Could anyone please tell me why my module are not loading at boot time?


----------

